# Huron River Ladder Maintenance



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Out of curiosity, is there any specific group or people who maintain or clean the fish ladder in Flat Rock?


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

There is zero information that I could find . I have scouted above the ladder half a dozen times and seen 2 steelhead. Half of the times I went it was dirty and high water .


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

JungleGeorge said:


> There is zero information that I could find . I have scouted above the ladder half a dozen times and seen 2 steelhead. Half of the times I went it was dirty and high water .


 I've fished the upper twice. Haven't caught nor seen a fish both times. A lot of water to cover for few, few, few fish to find. Very limited info. on the ladder. Just wondering if it gets full of debris and driftwood from time to time.


----------



## JungleGeorge (Apr 18, 2013)

Best part of fishin the Huron is going to Kate's for breakfast in flat rock when you've had enough! On a serious note I would like to explore it as I picked up a river boat this year , but the 45 min drive is outweighed by 2 hr drive to a much better steelhead fishery. 
I'd like to find out information about the ladder


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

what about checking with the Huron River Watershed Council. Maybe they would know. My guess though it that it would the DNR or some other state agency unless its privately owned.

J-


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

jjc155 said:


> what about checking with the Huron River Watershed Council. Maybe they would know. My guess though it that it would the DNR or some other state agency unless its privately owned.
> 
> J-


I think it is the huron river fishing association that installed the ladder. Don't know if they maintain it.


----------



## Westsidesfury (Jan 21, 2015)

HRFA yeah, Howard Borden is the guy to talk to.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Westsidesfury said:


> HRFA yeah, Howard Borden is the guy to talk to.


Thanks!


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Believe it or not there used to be quite a few steels that made it up. I've fished well above the ladder and seen plenty of fish. Now I'm not saying it gets a huge run the the big man or betsie but it for sure passes enough fish to chase. I remember one year crossing a bridge and looking down stream and seeing 8-10 fish on gravel. I fished it pretty hard in that section for a few years and did quite well. I've since moved and don't fish it as much as I would like, but there are fish there... I promise 

Burgundy


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Salmon also make it up that far. Caught a few here and there fishing with hot N tots and spinners. One year caught a zombie that would have been close to 20lbs. If u put in the time that river does hold some really nice species of fish. I've caught 10lb eyes, really nice pike and musky (personal record came from that river) smallies and GIANT silver bass. Seen some nice gills and craps but have never targeted them myself. Go enjoy the river in the great outdoors.

Burgundy


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Salmon also make it up that far. Caught a few here and there fishing with hot N tots and spinners. One year caught a zombie that would have been close to 20lbs. If u put in the time that river does hold some really nice species of fish. I've caught 10lb eyes, really nice pike and musky (personal record came from that river) smallies and GIANT silver bass. Seen some nice gills and *craps* but have never targeted them myself. Go enjoy the river in the great outdoors.
> 
> Burgundy


 Always knew this was a nasty river system. aqua dookies must be the culprit.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well played sir! At first read I was like what.. then I reread and caps on craps. lol


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

When you were talking about the river being nasty, I thought you were referring to the Chinooks. Lol.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I love the ever-present foam in the water below the dam in Flatrock. And the dirty-laundry smell.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> I love the ever-present foam in the water below the dam in Flatrock. And the dirty-laundry smell.


They say for an urban river, the Huron is actually surprisingly cleaner than most.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I've actually caught my limit of kings down there a few times. They all went back but I've done it. All fish came from down river of telegraph. There used to be some really productive holes down there. But as stated before it's been years since I fished it hard and heavy


----------

